# Mock Chicken Legs



## linicx (May 8, 2009)

This is an old recipe the local butcher would cut and assemble. 

You'll need 6" wooden skewers and an equal amount of Chicken, Beef, Lamb and Pork cut into 1 and 1/2 inch squares. Assemble by inserting the skewer into the center of one square of each meat. 

Roll in flour mixed with salt and pepper. Heat skillet over medium heat with 1" oil - or drippin's and lard if you want the old time flavor.  Fry like chicken legs. Drain. Serve hot. 

* One "leg" is never enough.


----------



## Cooksie (May 8, 2009)

I know I would love that! When I first started reading, I thought you were going to give a recipe for City Chicken (or what we call City Chicken ). It is kind of similar as it is meat (beef, veal, and pork) on skewers, breaded and browned in a skillet, finished in the oven, and served with gravy. I agree that one "leg" is never enough!


----------



## jabbur (May 8, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> I know I would love that! When I first started reading, I thought you were going to give a recipe for City Chicken (or what we call City Chicken ). It is kind of similar as it is meat (beef, veal, and pork) on skewers, breaded and browned in a skillet, finished in the oven, and served with gravy. I agree that one "leg" is never enough!



City chicken was my first thought too!  Haven't had that since elementary school!  I remember liking it though.


----------



## linicx (May 8, 2009)

My grandmothers who raised me were born in the 1880s, Many of my reciepes are friom an era when live was much less complicate. If it was in the kitchen you used it. The grandmas' and I talked about a lot of things. Mother had Polio. I remember wash boards and mangle iorns, and the wringer washer - which I hated, and milk deliveryed to the house in glass bottles. Who can forget the boack cast iron dutch oven? 

My recipes are old, I hope to have some surprises from time to time.


----------

